# What do you do on Christmas day?



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2019)

Do you guys have Christmas Day traditions, or things you like to do on Christmas day?

I stopped making Christmas Dinner once my kids got to an age where they weren't getting up as soon as it was light out to see what Santa brought.  Instead I make a huge Christmas breakfast...eggs, country ham, sausage, bacon, grits, red eye gravy and sausage gravy, fluffy biscuits with mounds of butter and jam, pancakes or french toast (sometimes both) and unlimited coffee and orange juice and hot spiced tea.  

Once the kids were grown with families of their own, we've started going to my daughter's house and gathering there.  We usually go there for all the get togethers because she has the largest house.  Her kids are still young enough that they're getting up at the crack of dawn to open their presents, so her personal Christmas morning is over by 7 or 8. Everyone straggles in sometime around 9 or 10,  I get there early to start on breakfast.  My gifts for everyone are already under the tree, and everyone else adds theirs as they arrive.  

Once everyone's eaten, we move to the room where the tree is. Paige finds gifts from under the tree and hands them to the various kids who take them to the recipient, and we take turns opening, ooh-ing and ahh-ing, or laughing, or getting emotional (me, usually  ) over what's been gifted, with the kids having to be reigned in a bit from ripping into all their presents all at once, and instead impatiently waiting their turn.  

After the present opening, some of us head back to the kitchen to clean up while others hang with the kids and help them with whatever toys require adult supervision or putting together or instruction reading or whatever.  

After that, whoever can heads to a movie together!  Some years it's pretty much everyone, some years it's just two or three of us, depending on who has other commitments that day (significant other family/relative/friend get together/volunteer work etc.)

It's a fun day and I look forward to it most of all every year!!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 12, 2019)

Christmas used to be different when my parents were alive.  All the siblings and their families would gather at my parent's house or one of their houses to eat dinner, open presents, play cards and just have fun.  Lots of noise, children playing, laughing, the occasional argument.  You always felt the holiday spirit.

Now, all of the siblings pretty much have their own families and we don't gather together as a group anymore.  Last Christmas, it was just hubby, me and our daughter.  Our Christmases are pretty quiet anymore.  However, this year my daughter moved into her own condo and is hosting Christmas.  She invited my brother and one of her friends, so it will be a little more lively.

She doesn't cook, so I will pretty much end up bringing most of the food over.  This should be interesting.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2019)

We have our family Christmas about a week before Christmas..This allows the family to be with their children on Christmas Day..

We try to have a big family get together on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 12, 2019)

We always have a nice family get-together on/about Christmas.  With all the in-laws, the exact day varies, from year to year.  This year is the "inlaws" year, so we will have our celebration on the 28th, at one of the daughters house.  The wife and I have hotel reservations at our favorite casino, so we will spend Christmas day having fun, and enjoy their fine meals.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

My parents always went down south for 6 months out of the year for about 30 years so we used to have it at my mil’s house. Once they moved away we stopped having the big family Christmas and now just stay home. Last year we had a big family get together with my in-laws at a huge fancy restaurant - Mandarin. It was also the first and last Christmas we had with my parents after 30 years and we made it special. I put up their  Christmas decorations, a Christmas tree and made a special dinner with crackers. I brought my saxophone and played Christmas carols afterwards. It was bittersweet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2019)

I really can't remember what I did last year but this year I will probably do more of the same...something uneventful yet peaceful with the pet family.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 12, 2019)

On Christmas morning I attend Mass. Go to my family and get spoilt rotten both days. Christmas Eve I dont do much just chill out at home. The aftermath of Christmas is laid-back and the run-up to the New Year is quiet. New Years Eve used to be gr8 but dont do anything inless invited out like I was last year to a friend's. Watch telly and the celebrations in London UK and the fireworks and hear the deep chimes of Big Ben


----------



## charry (Dec 12, 2019)

christmas is very different now, since my husband had his stroke, our lives have changed dramatically........we will stay in alday, and have the conventional food....

my hubby naps in the afternoon, and goes to bed at 6 30 pm.....

BUT ,if its a dry morning,  i will push him along the seafront, and stop at our beachside cafe and have Hot Chocolate and marshmallows.......


----------



## toffee (Dec 12, 2019)

What I do is cook prepare food - set the table ' then enjoy foods yummm -look for a film on tv, settle down' drink maybe 
 snooze with the rest ' find the chocs - or icecreams..etc  ...


----------



## charry (Dec 12, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> On Christmas morning I attend Mass. Go to my family and get spoilt rotten both days. Christmas Eve I dont do much just chill out at home. The aftermath of Christmas is laid-back and the run-up to the New Year is quiet. New Years Eve used to be gr8 but dont do anything inless invited out like I was last year to a friend's. Watch telly and the celebrations in London UK and the fireworks and hear the deep chimes of Big Ben





not forgetting Jools Holland ....


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 12, 2019)

charry said:


> not forgetting Jools Holland ....




Oh yes...forgot about him. He is okay and has some good guests. Used to watch the old TV progs with Andy Stewart and Jimmy Shand and his band and loved those lively shows on NY Eve.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 12, 2019)

charry said:


> not forgetting Jools Holland ....


I love Jools Holland


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll putter around making a little nicer breakfast and a little nicer dinner, watch the Queen's message, enjoy the memories and feelings associated with Christmas but other than that it will be a pretty standard day.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll putter around making a little nicer breakfast and a little nicer dinner, watch the Queen's message, enjoy the memories and feelings associated with Christmas but other than that it will be a pretty standard day.


Don't people who live in apartment houses have ''tenant parties'' or something like that?  Just asking, have been a tenant a couple of times, but never in an apartment building.  Don't remember Seinfeld having one, but Kramer did start a disastrous-for-Jerry ''tenant name and picture'' thing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Don't people who live in apartment houses have ''tenant parties'' or something like that?  Just asking, have been a tenant a couple of times, but never in an apartment building.  Don't remember Seinfeld having one, but Kramer did start a disastrous-for-Jerry ''tenant name and picture'' thing.


I'm sure there are plenty of things I could do and places I could go but it's not how I choose to spend Christmas.

Like the song says, _“Don't try to fix me, I'm not broken...”_


----------



## Llynn (Dec 12, 2019)

Hide from relatives.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of things I could do and places I could go but it's not how I choose to spend Christmas.
> 
> Like the song says, _“Don't try to fix me, I'm not broken...”_


I wasn't trying to fix you, I know you're not ''broken''.  Like I said, I never lived in an apartment building, was just curious.  I did live in a townhouse and they had holiday parties for the condo owners.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I wasn't trying to fix you, I know you're not ''broken''.  Like I said, I never lived in an apartment building, was just curious.  I did live in a townhouse and they had holiday parties for the condo owners.


I suppose that living in an apartment building is just like living in any other neighborhood.

The management doesn't sponsor any type of gathering but I'm sure that some tenants get together for various celebrations.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Christmas Day ..... after two weeks of racing around,   and getting everything  done                 







and doggy  ....


----------



## peppermint (Dec 12, 2019)

Our family have a "Christmas tradition....My brother is having Christmas at his home this year....His kids, have 3 from his son and 2 from his daughter...
And My hubby and I have  11 of our family...Also, my sister in law's 95 year old father and his girlfriend....HaHa!!!!

We actually have fish on Christmas Eve...I make the clams and spaghetti in Red Gravy...Or some may say Sauce....
Everyone brings what they want....It is just too much food....And Gifts!!!

On Christmas Day, we have a quiet dinner with my son, his daughter and his wife....We have to split up with my daughter, she has to go
to her Motherr in law....on Christmas Day....And my brother has Christmas with his wife's family....My grandson and his fiancé go to her
family....(Grandson and fiancé are getting married next year....


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Now that I'm alone, Christmas is just like any other day. I may make some more elaborate meal than usual, but by Christmas day, all the parties are over with.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2019)

If the weather is OK, we go to the beach.  It's usually deserted because nobody else is stupid enough to go there.  Then we go home and thaw out, exchange presents and cook the dinner.  In the evening we usually have a few bottles of wine.


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

I attended or plan on attending only two parties this year - family and the local senior's club and the senior's aren't having a grab bag this year. So unless someone on my meal route decides to show their appreciation (most don't, it isn't required and I wouldn't want someone to spend or give beyond their means if they are short on funds), I'll only have one gift to open.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Up until last year, Rick and I would simply spend a quiet day at home, usually watching old movies on TV. I would usually make something simple, but special for dinner. This year, much to the dismay of some friends and family, I am going to stay at home, and continue that tradition. Just stay home, reflect on the past year, and plan for next year.  Not sure what I am going to have for dinner, though.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 13, 2019)

Having Christmas in my home wouldn't be the same since most of the older generation has passed and I'd be terribly sad, but thankfully my daughter has Christmas at her home and my two grandsons make it a whole new experience with new memories to be made. 
                                                                                                                                                                                            I always remember the old ones but tuck them away in my heart so I can enjoy the day.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Not sure what I am going to have for dinner, though.  *


I wasn't sure either, but today I decided to make Greek Moussaka.  It's time consuming, like lasagna, so I'll make it the day before.  Like lasagna, it tastes better reheated.  A piece of that and a green salad with Italian dressing, a glass of red wine, then later homemade apple pie and coffee.  I will even cheat on my diet and have a  nice breakfast in the morning, too.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I wasn't sure either, but today I decided to make Greek Moussaka.  It's time consuming, like lasagna, so I'll make it the day before.  Like lasagna, it tastes better reheated.  A piece of that and a green salad with Italian dressing, a glass of red wine, then later homemade apple pie and coffee.  I will even cheat on my diet and have a  nice breakfast in the morning, too.


Moussaka ! I really like that stuff. The first time I tried it was while I worked in a Greek restaurant. I like that as well as baklava. Soooo good.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 14, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Up until last year, Rick and I would simply spend a quiet day at home, usually watching old movies on TV. I would usually make something simple, but special for dinner. This year, much to the dismay of some friends and family, I am going to stay at home, and continue that tradition. Just stay home, reflect on the past year, and plan for next year.  Not sure what I am going to have for dinner, though.*


I'm not challenging your plan at all @Marie5656  but I'm curious, so I'll ask.  And please don't feel compelled to respond, you don't have to answer to anyone for your decisions, least of all me!  

Wh do you choose to spend this day this way?  From what I've picked up reading your posts, there are people you could spend the day with.  Does this decision have to do with Rick?  A tribute to or remembrance of him?  Something else?


----------



## charry (Dec 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Moussaka ! I really like that stuff. The first time I tried it was while I worked in a Greek restaurant. I like that as well as baklava. Soooo good.




I love greek food.....and the country and the people etc etc ..


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2019)

charry said:


> I love greek food.....and the country and the people etc etc ..


Me also. While I’ve never been to Greece , the Greek people I’ve met were vibrant, caring people. The people I worked for were a great bunch. Super friendly and respectful. How could I not forget their cooking. It was  some seriously good food. These people know how to cook and celebrate.

That movie ‘Eat, live and love’ comes to mind. It seems that other parts of the world ,  truly embrace & celebrate the entire experience of eating , from the art of cooking to the joy of dining.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2019)

We will be going out for dinner. There’s a place we’ve never been to before, so hope it is a good place to eat.


----------



## charry (Dec 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Me also. While I’ve never been to Greece , the Greek people I’ve met were vibrant, caring people. The people I worked for were a great bunch. Super friendly and respectful. How could I not forget their cooking. It was  some seriously good food. These people know how to cook and celebrate.
> 
> That movie ‘Eat, live and love’ comes to mind. It seems that other parts of the world ,  truly embrace & celebrate the entire experience of eating , from the art of cooking to the joy of dining.





Greece was our second home Keesha, now we cant go back !!.....I miss our little greek hideaway


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2019)

charry said:


> Greece was our second home Keesha, now we cant go back !!.....I miss our little greek hideaway


Are you originally from Greece? 
How often did you go there?
Was it a seasonal thing?
Do you have family there?
What do you miss the most?


----------



## charry (Dec 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Are you originally from Greece?
> How often did you go there?
> Was it a seasonal thing?
> Do you have family there?
> What do you miss the most?





no ,im not from  greece, but hubby always got mistaken for a greek.......
3 or as many times a year as we could visit......
no seasonal, anytime really
no family there, just good friends,
The most i miss, is the hot weather....!!

how did i do     10/10


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2019)

charry said:


> no ,im not from  greece, but hubby always got mistaken for a greek.......
> 3 or as many times a year as we could visit......
> no seasonal, anytime really
> no family there, just good friends,
> ...


Haha. You sound like a lot of fun. 
You don’t need Greece. Greece needs you


----------



## charry (Dec 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Haha. You sound like a lot of fun.
> You don’t need Greece. Greece needs you




Yep....your so right !!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 14, 2019)

charry said:


> no ,im not from  greece, but hubby always got mistaken for a greek.......
> 3 or as many times a year as we could visit......
> no seasonal, anytime really
> no family there, just good friends,
> ...



I wonder how long you would love Tucson, Arizona, 104 degrees daily from May 5th to mid-Sept?  BUT, most of that time the humidity is only 15%.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I wonder how long you would love Tucson, Arizona, 104 degrees daily from May 5th to mid-Sept?  BUT, most of that time the humidity is only 15%.



I love the desert, and miss the Arizona summers  ... REALLY!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 14, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I love the desert, and miss the Arizona summers  ... REALLY!


I LOVE Tucson from early October to end of February.  Love the gentle rains and cloudy skies and the temps in the 60's in the daytime and the nights have never gone below 26 (26 is very RARE), it's mostly in the 40's at night.   And one day every 5 yearss or so it snows, just a delight!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 14, 2019)

*@Ronni  I guess spending the day at home is just what I want to do.  My niece and her partner will not be hosting a Christmas, as her partner just had major surgery last week. Will still be recovering.  They are out of town, and partner will be, for now using the downstairs guest room that I normally use, anyway, as she is unable to climb stairs.
No on else, has invited me.  But I do not mind.  So, I have decided to do as Rick and I always did and keep it a simple day at home.  I actually do not mind.*


----------



## charry (Dec 14, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I wonder how long you would love Tucson, Arizona, 104 degrees daily from May 5th to mid-Sept?  BUT, most of that time the humidity is only 15%.





I would love it catlady............


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 14, 2019)

We open presents in the morning, then I clean up, then the family comes for dinner and we have another round of gift opening. And I inevitably have too much wine.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 14, 2019)

We naturally wake up pretty early at around 6 o’clock. My two sons will be with us and we will go to the kitchen make some coffee and then sit down around the tree. One of the boys will play Santa and pass out gifts. We will all take turns opening our gifts and everyone will watch the person open their gifts And make comments.
 Then after all the big gifts are opened, the guys will open their stocking stuffers, and silly me I still give the kids stockings for Christmas even though one is 25 years old and the other is 35! We throw out all the trash and then I make a large breakfast with pancakes bacon and eggs.
We then visit for a while and then get ready to go to my daughters house for Christmas dinner in the afternoon, we always have turkey for dinner, this year I’m in charge of cooking the turkey’s and making the gravy, my daughter takes care of the rest of the meal.It’s always fun watching my grandson open his gifts from us and then tearing around the house in excitement. The day is always wonderful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 14, 2019)

550101 said:


> I watch CNN and go out for dinner alone, probably at Burger King.


Burger King sounds good to me.  I haven't taken myself out in a long time but often have gone alone, too.  I enjoyed myself.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*No two Christmas days are ever the same in this household.... we may be at home this year or we may be spending a couple of days in Amsterdam this year, not made our minds up yet*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 14, 2019)

550101 said:


> I like to watch the others there and wonder what they're talking about.


Yeah, I do that, too.  I'm a big people watcher!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 14, 2019)

*Last year I went out and got us some Chinese take out for our Christmas dinner.  I may do the same this year if the weather is not bad.*


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2019)

We no longer observe any traditions. What we do depends on what's happening 
and how we feel. I no longer enjoy much activity.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 14, 2019)

This will be my first Christmas alone.  I volunteer at the hospital so I'll probably visit some patients there.....and visit with a few of the staff on duty.  It's as much for my own well being as theirs.  Then maybe I'll bake cookies at home and watch the news on the kitchen TV.  It isn't too bad....there's an SO in my life but she'll be 75 miles away with her siblings and their families.  She might call but I doubt it.  I'll read an espionage novel and eat cookies.....ginger molasses or maybe chocolate chip.  I could open a bottle of wine but some people need to be careful about that and I'm one of 'em so I probably won't.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 25, 2019)

Don M. said:


> We always have a nice family get-together on/about Christmas.  With all the in-laws, the exact day varies, from year to year.  This year is the "inlaws" year, so we will have our celebration on the 28th, at one of the daughters house.  The wife and I have hotel reservations at our favorite casino, so we will spend Christmas day having fun, and enjoy their fine meals.


I would enjoy this of I had a partner to do this with.


----------

